# Suns trade D.J. Strawberry for Sean Singletary



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/suns/news/singletary_080825.html



> The Phoenix Suns announced today that the club has acquired rookie guard Sean Singletary from the Houston Rockets in exchange for guard D.J. Strawberry.
> 
> “Sean gives us depth at the point guard spot,” said Suns President of Basketball Operations and General Manager Steve Kerr. “We like his instincts and his ability to run a team. He also puts a lot of pressure on the ball defensively. We thank D.J. for his contributions and wish him well.”


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This is a rather curious trade. Not sure what to think.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I thought the Suns liked Strawberry.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i like strawberry.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm just wondering - how many of you Suns fans hate Robert Sarver? Because this was obviously that clown whining about the bottom line again, as opposed to fielding the best possible team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> I'm just wondering - how many of you Suns fans hate Robert Sarver? Because this was obviously that clown whining about the bottom line again, as opposed to fielding the best possible team.


This has nothing to do with money though. DJ was only being paid $711,517. They still haven't picked up his option. If they wanted to save, they just wouldn't have picked it up and let him go.
.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Isn't Singletary even cheaper than that though? No one ever said this move made sense.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Awww... I liked Strawberry >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Those MUTHER ****ERS! Just as I was getting psyched for the season and getting ready for a breakout season from him, they get rid of him! I don't know why they did it. They just pulled a thousand strings to get a point guard and then they trade aways what is already a thin SG/SF lineup for ANOTHER bad point guard? Yes, he's bad until he proves that he's good. Looks like Kerr and Sarver are intent on killing Hill's ankles.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

:whistling: spurs will give you guys beatings for years to come now


----------



## Optikal (Aug 23, 2008)

this isnt a bad trade. singletary is good.

dont suns still got tucker.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't understand this trade.....


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Far out. I agree with IceMan and Seuss. He was decent when he got the minutes, and he was a good body at 6'5". I felt he was going to be a solid 15 mpg contributor and with aging players get more minutes still. Tucker is not at DJ's level of development, so to get a rookie who's 6 foot, is kinda pointless. That, or Dragic is pointless? I don't understand... 

Surely two rookie points guard doesn't make sense. They should have at least decided on either Singletary or Dragic, not both and cost us DJ. This sets us back a couple years development wise (and supporting crew for Amare when the vets retire and Amare, Diaw, Barbosa are left)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't understand the trade either.. Hopefully Singletary is a pleasant surprise for your team.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, really good trade for Sacremento. They got that one Bobby Brown PG that was on New Orleans summer league team, who was awesome, and then traded their other backup PG for a nice backup SG now. I like their team.

I don't like the trade for Phoenix as i really don't think this guy is needed. Oh well.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Wow, really good trade for Sacremento. They got that one Bobby Brown PG that was on New Orleans summer league team, who was awesome, and then traded their other backup PG for a nice backup SG now. I like their team.
> 
> I don't like the trade for Phoenix as i really don't think this guy is needed. Oh well.


Just remember that Strawberry was traded to Houston and not to Sacramento (since Singletary was involved in Artest to Houston trade)


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Is it really worth saving money when it is this small of an amount?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Ah well then that changes things. Still a pretty good pickup for Houston, as he will be battling with Luther HEad (who many Rocket fans seem to hate) for the backup 2 spot. His defense might give him the nod.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why? I think Strawberry will be one of the few 'stoppers' in this league. Hope Singletary pans out..


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Having two PGs, both rookie at that, is not a move I would have done this Summer. I think Strawberry was decent, I think he could have had a better shot here, but if he didn't fit in the coach/GM's eyes, they best of luck to him where he's actually wanted. 

Perhaps we should have picked the 'better' PG out of Dragic and Singletary, and sign a player at another position. Because I can't see how having two rookie PGs is beneficial to our current championship aspirations. 

Kerr seems to be putting in place a decent PG of the future here (the winner from this duel), well that's the best case scenario. I also hope that one of the two will contribute meaningfully and get a grasp of the NBA game quickly.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I can see why they'd want to start developing 2 backup point guards. Nash isn't getting any younger and I think it's better to have 2 rookies learn from him than just one. Having 2 increases their chances of at least one of succeeding. If their lucky, both will become good point guards and when Nash leaves or retires, they'll be set. So the way I see it, it's a very forward looking move.

Besides, it was becoming clear already since last year that DJ wasn't going to become a top point guard. I think it's in DJ's interest to move somewhere else so he can develop and play the way he was meant to.


----------

